# Irons 12 week transformation challenge



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I have kept this challenge to myself,

Inspired by the Scott Wright transformation challenge,

a few of my friends and colleagues thought it might be a fun way to kick start the year and to get us into some sort of shape.

Anyway i have little more than 1 week left,

when i am finished, a week on Sunday,

i will post up my b 4 and after pictures:cool2:

along with my training and nutrition plan.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Looking forward to it :thumbup1:

(dark horse you eh?  )


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

look forward to it


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice work, looking forward to it. Does the challenge consist of HITT style workouts?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Nice work, looking forward to it. Does the challenge consist of HITT style workouts?


I have a low boredom threshold, so my workouts change monthly,

i do like H.I.T (D.Y Style) but i like more sets.

my training split since the new year has been,

mon chest/biceps

tue quads/hams/calfs

wed off

thur delts/triceps

fri back

the exercise choices change usually monthly.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

excellent mate,cant wait to see the big reveal


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

sh1t,

everyone is expecting a shredded ironhead now

f5ckery:laugh:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking forward to the big reveal as well.

I have read up on this and the suplementation and nutrition was very intense. Have you followed that side of it as well ???


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

looking forward to it :bounce:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't follow Scott Wrights diet as i started off at 253pounds,

which is a bit heavier than Scotts starting weight.

I did use some of the same supps though.

I had the privilege of watching the Scott Wright challenge on disc,

its not a bad watch, with Kerry Kayes providing some humour.


----------



## labz (Feb 26, 2009)

iron head case said:


> I have kept this challenge to myself,
> 
> Inspired by the Scott Wright transformation challenge,
> 
> ...


head case b4 pics are supposed to be shown before with a date so we know its not bull

also along with your training and nutrition can you post what aas your on

and on a final note scott didnt train for years and was seriously out of shape so a tranformation for you should be a breeze

just my 10p worth


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

labz said:


> head case b4 pics are supposed to be shown before with a date so we know its not bull
> 
> also along with your training and nutrition can you post what aas your on
> 
> ...


LOL I am not on gear,

what makes you ask that?

My b 4 pictures were taken on the 5th of Jan,

with me holding that days newspaper (for date verification)


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking forward to this


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

iron head case said:


> LOL I am not on gear,
> 
> what makes you ask that?
> 
> ...


Was it the Sport??


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Why all the negative replys chaps?

Whats the deal?

I have not even finished the 12 weeks yet and i am getting flamed.

Maybe you should do it and have the balls to post the pictures?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats the 12 week thing?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

labz said:


> head case b4 pics are supposed to be shown before with a date so we know its not bull also along with your training and nutrition can you post what aas your on and on a final note scott didnt train for years and was seriously out of shape so a tranformation for you should be a breeze just my 10p worth


Why would it be a 'breeze' for him? Training and dieting hard for 12 weeks, tis not easy....and pics were taken and date verified at the start of the challenge.



nobbylou said:


> Was it the Sport??


 :lol: :lol: funny fecker aren't you!



BigDom86 said:


> whats the 12 week thing?


A 12 week transformation challenge as per the thread title 

Incidentally, I have been doing the challenge also.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well seeing as I didn't get a sneak preview, I'll just have to look forward to seeing the end results then.....

(that goes for both of you actually lol) :laugh:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

dawse said:


> :lol: :lol: funny fecker aren't you!


I try to be.

Seriously though.........I dont understand the flaming! this guy doesnt have to show you his diet, training etc. thought this was a forum where you could post up pics, training routines and diets *When you wanted.*

have a little patients and lets see how well he's done. Keep up the hard work bro. :thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I am scared to post my pictures now,

I am going to get slaughtered:laugh:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Well seeing as I didn't get a sneak preview, I'll just have to look forward to seeing the end results then.....
> 
> (that goes for both of you actually lol) :laugh:


Ive put this years 'before' pics into my album....see if you can spot the difference from when you saw me yesterday! (if there is any! LOL :lol: )


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

iron head case said:


> I am scared to post my pictures now,
> 
> I am going to get slaughtered:laugh:


Will you fck mate!


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

iron head case said:


> I didn't follow Scott Wrights diet as i started off at 253pounds,
> 
> which is a bit heavier than Scotts starting weight.
> 
> ...


Head case, you said you have had the privilege of watching scotts transformation Video, do you know if the video will be out soon for us mear mortals to watch:thumb:???

Also, there is no need to be scared, anybody who has the guts and the determination to make changes and commit to a plan deserves praise and support, not detrimental comments and flaming.

Good on you... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Mad7 said:


> Head case, you said you have had the privilege of watching scotts transformation Video, do you know if the video will be out soon for us mear mortals to watch:thumb:???
> 
> Also, there is no need to be scared, anybody who has the guts and the determination to make changes and commit to a plan deserves praise and support, not detrimental comments and flaming.
> 
> Good on you... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


cheers fella,

i don't know if Scotts disc is going to be released,

i will ask the lads at cnp tomorrow:thumbup1:

Well its my 12 weeks up on Sunday and i wish i had another 4 weeks,

but 12 weeks is all i had and i should have started out leaner:cursing:

This week has been really low carbs (under 50gs per day)

i have upped fat and protein and for the last couple of days, i will eat

basmatti rice and baked spuds and turkey and bottled water.

I have this Dozza Yates pre contest article that i found and he said

don't cut salt out to soon because it will rebound on you, he only cut it out the 3rd day b 4 a show.

So i might give his prep a whirl.

The only bodypart that i have to resemble the shadow,

is his 1980s perm:lol:

Looking forward to posting my piccs (just don't expect too much:laugh


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Mad7 said:


> Head case, you said you have had the privilege of watching scotts transformation Video, do you know if the video will be out soon for us mear mortals to watch:thumb:???
> 
> Also, there is no need to be scared, anybody who has the guts and the determination to make changes and commit to a plan deserves praise and support, not detrimental comments and flaming.
> 
> Good on you... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Mr Kayes said, Scotts vid is on hold,

he was trying to flog it to T.V companies, but nothing is moving at the moment..

I am sure it will come out eventually.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Mr Kayes said, Scotts vid is on hold,
> 
> he was trying to flog it to T.V companies, but nothing is moving at the moment..
> 
> I am sure it will come out eventually.


Cheers matey, I will keep an eye out.

Good luck with the photo shoot on Sunday:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

sounds good mate hope u enjoyed it


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

pictures should be up later along with diet and supplements used etc.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one m8 you have done realy well


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

fooking awesome mate, great transformation


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Great transformation looking very good mate, can see alot of hard work has gone into it.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

A bit p1ssed that the 12 weeks came too fast,

the definition is starting to come in now.

Overall quite happy with the transformation but i know condition wise,

i need more time.More like 20 weeks.

but the comp was 12 weeks and times up.

No Gear used for the transformation,

all my stats have gone down esp my waist.

c.v started at 20 mins per day on week 1 and finished at 90minsper day towards the end.

training was chest/biceps on Monday

quads/hams/calfs Tuesday

wed c.v only

thurs was delts/triceps

back is on Fridays

The diet changed a little as the weeks went on, but a typical day would be.

1 70g dry weight of oats with 2 scoops of peptide blended in 200ml of skim milk.

Train then pro recover

2 60 mins after recover 200g raw weight of turkey or chicken breast,medium-large

baked potatoe,veggies.

3 70g dry weight brown rice 200g turkey, veggies

4 2x scoops of whey or propep

5 200g steak or chicken/salad/rice or potatoe

6 2x scoops of pro peptide b 4 bed

extra supps used.Sometimes pre workout i had pro gf or gaspari super pump or liquid fury.

extreme kre-evolution caps.

Sometimes i had a protein bar, if i was really hungry.

I always use a good vit/min pak, like pro vital or animal pak

i used different fat burners like sida cordifolia and prolean, leanr from extreme

I also had at least 3-4 tablespoons of good fats per day.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking great mate,why you were worried about getting flamed i don't know


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good work mate, will you continue to diet then or is that tyou done.


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

:rockon: **** hot well done mate nice 1:thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> good work mate, will you continue to diet then or is that tyou done.


 I hope to just stay lean for the summer Hilly,

keep chipping away at the fat

i don't think i have the commitment for constant dieting and competing,

I **** myself off dieting, so i know i am no fun to be around,

thats why i admire anyone that stands on a stage,

its a big commitment and sacrifice,

its a very selfish pursuit is bodybuilding and has ruined plenty of

relationships and marriages:confused1:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

awesome work mate!

wot kind of rep range were u doing durin weights?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

butcher said:


> :rockon: **** hot well done mate nice 1:thumb:


cheers Jay,

i wish i was as ripped as you mate. :thumb:


----------



## gotrav (Oct 20, 2008)

looking awesome - well done mate


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

iron head case said:


> I hope to just stay lean for the summer Hilly,
> 
> keep chipping away at the fat
> 
> ...


aw! :wub:

You know I support you no matter what hun! Evil moods and all!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

higgz123 said:


> awesome work mate!
> 
> wot kind of rep range were u doing durin weights?


just the usual 3-4 sets of 12,10,8,6

sometimes higher on legs like 20,15,12,8-10

along those lines anyway.

I had the muscle underneath the lard,

it was just a case of melting the fat off from the meat,

none of my measurements increased throughout the 12 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW!!! Fantastic progress and transformation Iron Head. The mrs.(Dawse) must love her newly transformed hunk of steel:thumbup1:

Dawse.. Didnt you do the challenge also??


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> WOW!!! Fantastic progress and transformation Iron Head. The mrs.(Dawse) must love her newly transformed hunk of steel:thumbup1:
> 
> Dawse.. Didnt you do the challenge also??


you never know with women,

they are strange creatures:laugh:


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good stuff mate. Serious reppage coming your way! :thumb:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Excellent. For 12 weeks thats an impressive transformation. :thumbup1:

This has even inspired me to have a go at a 12 week transformation. :tongue:

Can you give an advice on how to deal (or how you dealt) with the lows in the 12 weeks, and how you made the positives work for you

Cheers


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Mad7 said:


> Excellent. For 12 weeks thats an impressive transformation. :thumbup1:
> 
> This has even inspired me to have a go at a 12 week transformation. :tongue:
> 
> ...


I think if i was young and single i would have found it a lot harder.

As i am nearly 40 my party days are long gone and being married with kids

keeps you busy at the weekends.

Also i told a few people what i was doing and once i started, i wasn't going to quit.

Dieting for me is hard, because i have a slow metabolism and fat likes sticking too me.I love food and have a big appetite.

What kept me going was having a cheat meal or cheat day every week.

Something to look forward to and give you a mental break.

Maybe a takeaway and dessert and a couple of glasses of wine etc.

I know a lot of guys that eat clean year in year out,

chicken/rice and brocoli 24/7, i just couldn't do that, but admire their single

minded approach.That is what separates looking good to going to the next level.

For instance i went to NY a couple of years back,my buddy was competing

in the Worlds natural Finals and i went to keep him company,

after the show, he was finished competing for at least 6 months.

He only had a couple of fat free muffins and 1 cheat meal.

WTF he was back on brown rice and chicken a few days later.

Bodybuilders are insane mate:laugh:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

iron head case said:


> I think if i was young and single i would have found it a lot harder.
> 
> As i am nearly 40 my party days are long gone and being married with kids
> 
> ...


Great post :thumbup1: I can relate to the age (I'm 43), kids (x2) and the constant need for food  .

I think telling people is a good motivator as you want to prove to them and still keep your pride.

Every day in my job I am making contracts with people to deliver what I want on time, and if they dont deliver I wipe the floor with them............. But when it comes to me dieting and training, I promise myself that this time I will do it, this time I'll be strict and then after about 2 weeks I fall back into the same old regime and fail. :confused1:

Its strange how it feels ok to let yourself down as somehow its not really real. This is why I admire the competitive body builders. Tiny tom is doing his cardio in the same gym as me so I have been picking his brains about dieting and training and I can only take my hat off to him as the dedication is immense.

Once again, all credit (and reps) to you as you have done it and can now wear the tee shirt !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> WOW!!! Fantastic progress and transformation Iron Head. The mrs.(Dawse) must love her newly transformed hunk of steel:thumbup1:
> 
> Dawse.. Didnt you do the challenge also??


Aye...he's not bad! :whistling:

I did do the challenge too...I have a couple of piccies in my album, will try and add more tomorrow! I have many, many pics on facebook tho if you are on there???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

iron head case said:


> I think if i was young and single i would have found it a lot harder.
> 
> As i am nearly 40 my party days are long gone and being married with kids
> 
> ...


This is very true, One of the hardest hings i find about dieting at my age (23) is weekends because basically all my mates do is go out drinking nothing else. Luckily i ave a girlfriend so we go for meals/cinema etc. I do go out with the lads every couple of weeks and not drinki but dieting would be a very boring/lonely experience on weekend if i was single i reckon.

Cheat meals/days are what keps me going as well they give you something to look forward to. I have found dieting this year a littleeasier as i tried to eat much cleaner after my last diet end of september last year.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

good going bud- impressive!!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I am having a break from training this week,

i haven't had a week off since last August, so i think my body deserves the rest.

my diet has gone pear shaped:confused1:its been WILD:whistling:

So i need to get back on track today after having 3 days of chowing anything

that moved.

I am 40 in September, so with that in mind,

my next target is too get into my best ever shape, even though i will be a old codger:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

dawse said:


> Aye...he's not bad! :whistling:
> 
> I did do the challenge too...I have a couple of piccies in my album, will try and add more tomorrow! I have many, many pics on facebook tho if you are on there???


I think I am about the only person that doesn't have facebook:laugh: I will check out the album. You should post up a few pics in this thread. Then we will get to see both you and your hubby's progress


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Good work mate, pics like them are worth having. Youøll be showing them off when youre 80!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking big


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done mate!! Awesome transformation :thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

cheers for the positive feedback guys,

Much appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job mate, 40 in september eh? lol it will soon be a distant memory,lt does get harder to keep the fat off when your on old fart, if i was you i would not bulk up again us older natty's have a right job dieting down and keeping muscle...once again great job:thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

2fat2old said:


> Nice job mate, 40 in september eh? lol it will soon be a distant memory,lt does get harder to keep the fat off when your on old fart, if i was you i would not bulk up again us older natty's have a right job dieting down and keeping muscle...once again great job:thumb:


yeah-i agree,

i don't like being to heavy,

when i reached 18 stones, i snored like a pig,my legs rubbed together and i felt tired a lot.

Its only took me 20+years to get the size i want.

The good thing about being natty, is that the muscle stays.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Well done IHC. Awesome transformation. And Dawse too. You should both be proud of yourselves.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Pagie said:


> Well done IHC. Awesome transformation. And Dawse too. You should both be proud of yourselves.


Thanks again:thumbup1:

p.s.

I read a thread,where you mentioned training at betta bodies,

What is it like training there?


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Its awesome mate best gym Ive ever trained at and only 22 quid a month. Its pretty old school but it has what I need. Plus you always have Kerry on hand for any advice with training, dieting etc whenever needed.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fkn excellent mate,what a difference!!! chuffed for you


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking sharp mate, well done......BUT....

Whats with all the negativity?! Too old, couldn't do it forever, admire people who can - I cant.....be 40 soon.....big appetite.....etc etc yawn yawn....

Look mr, you own a gym, got a decent few supps companies behind you, have a very supportive partner - if you cant do it who can?! LOL

I think you can get to sept and be a lean mean machine, even if you are getting over the hill  hahaha

Have a couple of weeks off and hit it again, another 12 weeks, little stricter on the diet (no protein bar when you feel like it - just whats on the diet plan!), little more cardio from the start and you could even make it on stage your self! How much of an advert would you be for your gym then!

If you want to do it mate you'll **** it, the hardest thing about bodybuilding is the repetitiveness aspect, if you can crack that - job done !

Massive well done mate, you should be proud!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Fvck a duck mate, thats awesome.

Very inspirational.

Totally agree with Mr Torch there, get it done!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Looking sharp mate, well done......BUT....
> 
> Whats with all the negativity?! Too old, couldn't do it forever, admire people who can - I cant.....be 40 soon.....big appetite.....etc etc yawn yawn....
> 
> ...


I agree, I think he should go for it :beer: . Like you say everything is already in place. Even if you just do it for one show IHC it would be an awesome advert for your gym.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Iron head case.

Just looked at CNP's website and looked at Scotts transformation. Not sure if you followed all the supplements to the letter but...........................

If someone wanted to follow this 12 week plan, and they wanted to buy the supplements to support it, what type of discount would they be looking at ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Purly hypothetical of course:innocent:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Looking sharp mate, well done......BUT....
> 
> Whats with all the negativity?! Too old, couldn't do it forever, admire people who can - I cant.....be 40 soon.....big appetite.....etc etc yawn yawn....
> 
> ...


cheers for that


----------

